# Specialty certifications



## GRACEKELLEY1 (May 15, 2012)

I am currently working as a remote coder for a hospital coding outpatient charts. I am wanting to get a specialty creditential and looking for feedback. I am considering the ED or auditing specialty. Anyone in those areas who work remote coding that can respond?


----------



## rvalentine (May 17, 2012)

hi i dont have an opinon for you but was wonering where you are working, i am looking for a remote outpatient coding position.... any help?


----------



## ptrautner (May 17, 2012)

*Re: specialty credentials*

i'll reply...i have two specialty credentials i actually started with the CCS and then i specialized as the credentials came out since i always did ED charts for a hospital. I think the credentials are good since to me they show expertise in your field, its training that you can't get through preparing for the CPC. What do employers think?  I think they don't know enough about the specialty credentials maybe other than interventional radiology so they are still more about a CCS or a CPC than a speciality one, i always tell my coders that no credential that you get is a bad idea...just my two cents...


----------



## GRACEKELLEY1 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback ptautner! I agree and plan to pursue my ED or auditing credential in the near future. We were just told today that Tenet/Conifer Health Solutions and our hospital have become "partners" and we will actually be working for Conifer starting in January.  A surprise for all of us.


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 18, 2012)

*One more thing to consider*

I hold a specialty credential and think they can be a very good idea.

However ...

Be aware that the CEU requirements for your specialty credential require that the courses you take are DIRECTLY RELATED to the specialty. 

Will you employer pay for those extra CEUs?  Will your employe pay ONLY for the specialty CEUs and not the core CEUs?  

How easy is it to satisfy the specialty CEUs?  (E/M specialty is pretty easy; I'm not sure about other specialties.) How affordable are those specialty programs (whether you are paying for them yourself or your employer is paying for them)?

Just be sure you have researched the possibilities before you make your commitment.  (By the way, my employer pays for my core credential CEUs, but I pay for my specialty CEUs myself.)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Lizz B (Jun 12, 2012)

credentials aside, does anyone have any suggestions on a decent, inexpensive Interventional Radiology coding course?  How about ER coding?  Will an employer recognize your efforts if you complete the course and don't go on to test?  Considering that additional credentials mean, as you noted, investing more money and more time, I'm considering options. I love coding, but as a CPC, without IR or ER coding experience, hospital and/or remote positions seem to be only a dream.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 13, 2012)

Lizz B said:


> credentials aside, does anyone have any suggestions on a decent, inexpensive Interventional Radiology coding course?  How about ER coding?  Will an employer recognize your efforts if you complete the course and don't go on to test?  Considering that additional credentials mean, as you noted, investing more money and more time, I'm considering options. I love coding, but as a CPC, without IR or ER coding experience, hospital and/or remote positions seem to be only a dream.



F Tessa, 
 you are exactly right. At the time I went on to get these TWO specialty credentials I was able to get most of my CEUS paid for,but now things have changed and I am on my own. It is very expensive. The CPMA is fairly easy, I joined Namas and can get 12 ceus a year pretty reasonable but the cardiology credential is alot more expensive.


----------



## KatHopkins (Jun 14, 2012)

I think specialty credentials make more of a difference if you already have experience in that specialty - they won't help you break into it with no experience.    I coded/audited ERs for 3 years before getting my CPC, and CEDC in the same year...  and maintaining the CEDC has been much more expensive. 

 Broader based specialites like the CPMA or CEMC are probably easier to find CEUS for.   At least I hope so, as I just got my CPMA.


----------



## brennik (Jun 19, 2012)

I am studying for my CPMA any pointers on what to study?  I have purchased AAPC online exam review and have been going to all and reading what I can on the websites the AAPC recommends.. Are there any other pointers you can give me?


----------

